# Maybe you can explain this to me.



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol I guess I just don't understand either. 

Maybe they think horses are machines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Some very high end barns do offer that service but it's not free, and certainly NOT included in the board fees. We're not talking $800 month facilities here; more like $3,000 and up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but I hate when someone else saddles my horse for me, even if it's my family. I like being able to look over them myself before I put the saddle on.


And, I'm pretty persnickety about anyone else riding my horse too. I'd much rather warm him up myself. Though, when we had a horse walker, my Dad would saddle up horses and put them on the walker to warm them up (it was variable speed so he would set it faster for the warmup and slower for the cooldown) while he was riding other horses.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Speed, I know:lol: But still, don't you just wanna slap 'em and say "get your own **** horse ready", lol.

Smrobs, a hotwalker is different, you still have to get on yourself and work the kinks out. It drives me nuts when I'm not the one getting the horse ready. It used to happen on occasion at shows when I had a different horses going in all the time. I had to show one, exit, race around to the other side of the arena, and hop on a different one. Still checked everything over before I got on, even though I trusted to horses owner to do everything correctly.

When I used to give lessons, I would get the occasional "is the horse going to be ready to go? I'm only paying for the time I'm riding." In which case the answer was and always will be, "it's not my horse" :lol::lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

True busy, but these are people who have more money than God, so think _their _time is far too valuable to actually do the menial tasks of tacking and warming up their own horses.

They're there to RIDE, not bother with all that other stuff! Goodness, there's a reason we have serfs, um, I mean barn help to do that! :twisted:


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't you mean "smurfs":rofl::rofl:


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I can understand doing it here or there for someone, of course I would expect to be compensated. I get PO about kids having someone tack their horse up and have it waiting for their arrival.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I work with a girl that boards at a really high end place. I've heard her call them before and tell them what time she'll be there to ride so that they can have her horse ready for her. I think they do all of the preparation for her for shows and everything as well.

It's interesting because she has this false sense of knowledge because she is riding and placing in the (I don't do hunt) she's above the A shows but I don't know what they would be listed as. She even places but it's different because her trainer shows the horse in the really big stuff and then she shows at the same shows but at a lower level and she feels like she's really accomplishing something.

I don't want to take anything from her because she is a really pretty rider and her horse is beautiful but she hasn't gotten there with blood sweat and tears, just money... You know?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I don;t get it either. My DH had a business partner whose KIDS (we are talking less than 12....) kept their horses at a place like this. When the mom (total Barbie wife)told me this, I think she could see the shock on my face. I tried to explain to her that grooming, handling etc was, to me, part of the whole "horsey" experience, and that when my daughter learned she did for herself because I feel it is an important part of it. This mom and dad are obviously NOT horse people.....in fat, she was the one who called me one time to ask my advice when the pony hurt its "arm". I kid you not. So glad I don't have to associate with this air head anymore....She was a waste of air.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

There is a family that rides at my barn who has this same complex. It's a high end barn, but tack up etc is usually not included, but they have 4 horses there including one that is for sale for $225,000, so they get treated differently than the rest of us. lol.

There is a panic when the barn gets a call that they are on their way and the grooms rush to get their horses ready. If they show up without notice and have to tack up their own horses, the rest of us just sit back and chuckle at their efforts. (yes, we stop chuckling and help them, eventually) The younger girl can't put a bridle on and doesn't know how to work a girth. seriously? There aren't too many parts to a girth!!

I just feel bad for them. They don't really seem to have a close relationship with their horses. They hardly pet them or talk to them when they are working with them at all. I carry on full conversations with my horse. 

Franknbeans is right, it's the "horsey experience" and it's what makes it all as wonderful as it is. (IMHO)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Shoot-if I don't come home smelling worse than my horse AND having more hair/dirt on me than him, it has not been a good day at the barn. ;-)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I suppose it would be acceptable for folks that board and have a very limited window to actually ride. You know, folks that are only able to spend 1-2 hours a week at the barn, maybe 30 minutes per trip. I would prefer to be able to ride those full 30 minutes instead of spending 10 tacking up, 10 riding, and 10 untacking.

If that was the situation and a person had the money to pay for someone else to do it, then power to them. Not for me, though.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, for me having someone else tack up and warm up my horse would take a great part of the experience away. I also like to tack up and warm up my horse to make sure that my horse doesn't have any health issues or injuries, etc and it gives us a time to bond.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I once boarded at a Saddlebred show barn. As I had Arabians & didn't show there was a woman there who would not even look at me. One day for some reason she had to untack her own horse.:shock: As I walked past her stall she said, "Excuse me, could you help me untack?" 
This woman had been showing for years.

I relied, "Are you serious?", chuckled & walk away. Maybe it was the wrong thing to do but at the time it felt right.

About a year later I saved her from dying of ovarian cancer & she thought I hung the moon.
Sometimes fate has a way of making us all equal.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How did you do that, natisha? Are you a gyno surgeon or something?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> How did you do that, natisha? Are you a gyno surgeon or something?


No, just a nurse.
The woman was having a vaginal hysterectomy for bleeding & had some other symptoms which sounded suspicious to me. ( I have good ears). I butted into the conversation & strongly suggested she have her surgeon check her ovaries too.
After her surgery she told me that he hadn't planned on checking her ovaries but did when she insisted. Turns out one of them had the beginning stages of cancer & he removed it.
She's still alive & healthy today, though I doubt she ever learned to tack a horse.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Screw that, anyone touches my horses or my gear they are risking a punch in the face.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Considering I work full time at two jobs... Having someone tack Fi up and warm her up so I can ride for 20 minutes would be AWESOME. I love spending the time to tack her up and groom her, but I just don't have the time between going from one job to another... So I don't ride at all  

Fortunately it'll probably only be a few more weeks of it, but I go from 9:30 a.m. - 2:30 p.m. to my second job from 3:00 p.m. - 7:00 p.m. Granted I have time after my second job to ride, but energy is the issue. Plus I still have to get home and make dinner for the hubby and I. 

Aside from the current situation I am in... It certainly is a situation where it is to each their own :/


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never had anyone provide a service like that for me, and it's almost certain that I will never be able to afford it - but heck sometimes it would be nice. 

My life is very limited, because of my job. Often there are times when I could ride if I could get groomed, tacked, ride, untacked in time - but I only have an hour, and that includes travel time. 

Personally to me, this does not mean that the person is not a horseman. Of course, some are not, but many are. How many Olympic level riders do you think are grooming and tacking their own horses? Not many.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't read all the other posts....it's easy, 

MONEY and TIME

These people have money and no time, so they spend their money to save time...

Heck don't we all want more of both???

Its their business how they spend their money....good for them. I'd probably do it too if I could, saddled up enough in my lifetime that I don't think I'm going to forget.....I'd love more time to concentrate on riding...


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

The only people who get this at my barn are a few big name trainers who keep horses with us for training on a temporary basis and usually it is done by their own groom, not one of our regular grooms. My trainer sometimes warms my horse up for me and it is awesome to get on a horse that is ready to work. So I can definitely understand the appeal of that, especially if the horse can sometimes crush your very soul during warm-up the way mine can. While amazing, I always feel like a bit of a fraud having someone else warm him up, but I guess some people don't care about that. And some people adore their horses but if they have only one hour a day to devote to their horse they want to spend it riding, not tacking up and stretching, which makes sense too.


----------



## Chardavej (Mar 13, 2011)

*sigh* I wish I could afford someone to do that (not warm up, but catch, groom and saddle for me). There are times I would ride, if she was already ready. I daydream about her being ready and all I had to do was climb up and we could go on a trail ride. I admit I would ride more, but between a full time job and having a boarding barn--- I'm tired!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Shoot..I could probably get BOs son to catch and tack ST everyday I came out to ride after work. He already offers to bring her in and tie her for me while Im putting boots and getting my stuff together half the time (because he's soo eager to just ride lol).

I just don't trust his knowledge and strength to saddle ST with a 45lb saddle and all the extra tack (breastcollar, back cinch, with strap, noseband and then bridle, tighten my girth enough, etc), lol. Not his fault, but he's the closest I'll ever get to a personal groom xD

I like tacking my horse though..only takes me five minutes to zoom around and get her walking out of the barn and on our way out to ride. Not worth it for a whole 5 minutes of work (as long as she isn't a mile away and/or utterly filthy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My husband has this "high end" service", provided by me! However, when we go to lessons, our instructor makes him do it himself, hehe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't understand it either. It is your horse and if you want to ride it you should have to tack him up and groom him. My cousin pays $1000 a month to board her leased horse and at her barn there is a two horses to one groom ratio and they will get your horse readyfor you to ride. She also pays an additional $400 so her hours can have four hours of turnout a week. Crazy.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

If someone tacked my horse for me I would still end up rechecking everything so I might as well do it myself the first time. Besides - I enjoy grooming my horse and just spending time with them as much as riding.

But whatever works for each person - everyone has different goals when it comes to horses.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh I would love for someone to just clean my horses. My gelding is grey "white" and well, we have lots of mud! So I guess I should say my horse is the color and texture of mud! It would be so nice to have a clean, brushed down horse to start with. I certainly would ride more.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

If my dad heard I was paying someone to warm up my horse he'd take it away from me. I bought him, pay for him and all his needs, but my dad is the old cowboy type where you lug around your heavy saddle, you brush the mud off your own horse, and if you're not smelling like the manure pit when you get home you've not done a good enough job. I've always had to do everything myself even when taking lessons on a lesson horse. If I want to ride I've got to ready the horse myself. I'm not saying it wouldn't be easier because training 4 horses a day and having to tack and untack them all is time consuming especially with the bloaters but I took on the work and bought my horse so why should I expect other people to do my grunt work.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

some of the training barns offer that here, they round pen the horse or pony, and if agreeable to the owner another boarder can ride it during lessons. this works with more than one boarder, and the kids learn how to ride using mutliple horses or ponies. They dont tack up the horse or pony though.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would never get someone to saddle my horse! When I break Breeze, I will be the one saddling her, I will be the one riding her. I don't get how people allow other people to saddle and ride THEIR horse! What if someone did something wrong, that affected your ride, it is not their horse, if you don't do it yourself, why even have a horse!


----------



## catheetiem (Oct 6, 2011)

4 of the 6 barns I've ridden/worked at have that service, and in 2 of them its included in full service board.
I dont like to have my horse tacked up for me, that's something I do myself. However, when I was riding 10-12 horses a day, they would be tacked up for me, and I did like that. It would take too much time if I had to tack up all of them, so I understand the need for it there. But a owner who rides one horse? I dont see the need for that, but it is almost always offered in my affluent, sho
w barn area.

I also see a lot of riding horses before the owner, especially in junior riders. A lot of the horses I rode were just warmups for the owner, get them ready so they can trot off as soon as they get on, and don't have any crazies in them. Again, I wouldn't personally want this, if I think my horse is going to be psycho then I'll lunge him, not have someone else ride him. But so it goes with my part of the country xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

My cousin pays $1400 a month to board her horse at a fancy barn. She shares a groom with one person and she texts him when she is going to ride and he gets her horse ready. She came and stayed with me for two weeks. I leased her a good old down to earth ranching horse. Went from her top hunter horse to a dusty old western ranching horse. She had a lot of first those weeks - first time loading a horse in a trailer, first western ride, first beach ride....

I know someone who used to be a groom at a fancy barn. The grooms would prepare the horses and the owners would come in and look at the 6 horses and not know which was theirs. If the grooms didn't hand them their horse, they would just go up to a random horse thinking t was theirs.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is sad to not even know which horse is yours.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i used to work at a barn like that when i was a kid. it was pretty insane. the people who import $100k horses for their kids, get a new horse every year, that kinda thing. their tack got cleaned for them every day, the horses groomed, tacked up, untacked, everything. the goal was that these people would pay up the butt to NOT have to touch their horse....incredible.


----------



## Wyndrunner (Mar 29, 2013)

Horsemanship starts in the barn... period! Knowing everything about your horse and caring for it is essential. I have a 12 yr old daughter and when she got her first horse it was a foal from one of my mares. She HAD to do the daily care for a long time before she could ride, giving her the skills and understanding she needed to be a good horse owner, well at least the basics. Saddling is still a height challenge but she insists on saddling her own horse and managing her own tack.

We offer full care boarding at the barn I manage but I will not do that for a boarder though some of the trainers who work out there do it for their clients. SMH at not knowing which horse is yours... that is sad.


----------



## QuarterHorseLuv (May 23, 2012)

I use to take lessons from a wonderful horseman... not a fancy barn. He would get the horse and tack up for me. DROVE ME NUTS! I have always had to tack up my own horse right from day one. I went along with it for a little while (maybe a year) because this particular horse was pretty sensitive and had previous issues with being saddled and cinched up that this instructor didn't take lightly. He always did had this very specific routine...and taught me why he did everything the way he did. After having a good concept of his ways and a good relationship with the horse I asked about catching and tacking up myself and we did so under supervision for a bit to make sure there would be no problems. So this was an issue with a particular horse and I certainly would respect that had they said no to me tacking up myself. 

I've had to ask for a little help here and there when I've had certain injuries but I always made it clear I really appreciated their help and always returned the favor. Everyone is pretty good about those things where I board, always helping one another with things.

It's nice ... but it just takes away from that time with your horse. There is so much bonding time to be had that gets missed when someone else tacks and warms up your horse.


----------

